# Post Proccesor for xilog plus



## Smer Abonwara (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi guys,
I am new here, And I am searching for a post proccessor for xilog plus- with solidcam/alphacam/mastercam ? I am searching for this from a while but with no results, I am using Morbedelli for woodworking
any help please


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! When you get a minute go ahead and complete your profile with first name and location. That way it won't show as N/a and the location helps us to help you. 

I'm not familiar with that post processor so can't really help you. Maybe someone else will know soon.

David


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

@Smer Abonwara

See if CNCZone could help





Smer Abonwara said:


> Hi guys,
> I am new here, And I am searching for a post proccessor for xilog plus- with solidcam/alphacam/mastercam ? I am searching for this from a while but with no results, I am using Morbedelli for woodworking
> any help please


----------

